
Technology has revealed that humans aren't monogamous - emilywadsworth
http://www.compelo.com/digital-age-love-humans-not-monogamous/
======
CuriouslyC
I suspect monogamy is a cultural evolution that enables human beings to form
larger societies without killing each other in the process of mate
acquisition. Our hominid ancestors almost certainly existed in small troops
with dominant males who controlled sexual access to females by force. That
social dynamic isn't conducive to the formation of stable societies, and brute
force doesn't work as well when weapons and the ability to devise plots enter
the picture.

